# African giant wolf spider care?



## neubii18 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just got 4 babies from ken the bug guy at the reptile super show for $1 each.they are really cool but I am not sure how to care for them.I just gave them slightly damp Eco earth,with something to climb on.I am feeding them pin head crickets.any thing else I need?any other tips?


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jan 10, 2010)

super -easy care.   your set up sounds good.  mine just hide in their TP roll and come out to chomp down crickets.  good luck, they are badass when full grown.


----------



## ajhere (Feb 26, 2010)

How big do they get


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Mar 1, 2010)

4 inch legspan.  a tad bit larger than Carolina wolves.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 1, 2010)

I have some of these on the way, can't wait. Does anyone have pictures of adults?


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Mar 2, 2010)

Bad lighting, but here's a ventral shot.  Looks like a H. coloradensis meets H. caro, but on steroids.


----------



## ajhere (Mar 4, 2010)

*great pic but cn u get more of a clear shot i got 5 slings how fast do thy grow??*


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Mar 4, 2010)

i'll try and get a better pic.  on ken the bug guy's site he has a great dorsal shot.  thankfully, i received mine as an adult.  wolf spiders grow pretty fast.  you should have full adults within a year i would imagine.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Mar 9, 2010)

African wolf roaming.


----------



## ajhere (Mar 15, 2010)

nice photos cnt wait till mine get tht big


----------

